

Valley's Young Guns- Behind the Scenes- Myths, Fears, and Hopes - ALee
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/12286036/the_baby_billionaires_of_silicon_valley
Really great look into venture capital, the mythos of entrepreneurs, and is generally a great article.
======
daniel-cussen
"Julie Supan, senior director of marketing at YouTube, is quick to separate
the guys from the other startups. 'We're don't see ourselves as Web 2.0,' she
says. 'We're Web 3.0!'"

Tacky.

------
mynameishere
Had to stop reading. Too hagiographic. Facebook is a myspace clone. STOP.
Firefox is mozilla minus some cruft. STOP. Youtube had been done a thousand
times before. STOP. It's obvious that they all did _something_ right but let's
not pretend that they are all Edisons and Teslas.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Yes, and a thousand people invented different flying machines. So why do we
remember the Wright Brothers? Because they made it work.

(Not that YouTube is the pinnacle of 21st century innovation -- but it's
important to note that, unlike their predecessors, YouTube was executed quite
well.)

------
redorb
seems a little (a lot!) self serving. They have money to buy whatever they
want, but yet - seem to be a tad empty.

